# gdiplus.dll Error



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2007)

If I suspect there is an error with my gdiplus.dll or the registry settings that go with it, how do I replace it, and how to I reset those settings?

I downloaded a new gdiplus.dll and just copied it over the old version in /System32, but that didn't have any effect on the error messages I've been getting. I had heard that what you had to do was use the _regsvr_ command (not _really_ sure what that does) but when I tried I recieved an error message saying something like "cannot find entry point". 




What do I need to do?

Oh, and I'm running XP Home SP2.





(The Background Material For This Problem, or, How I Think I Know I Need to Fix gdiplus.dll)

When attempting to run certain programs on my computer, instead of opening properly, they crash and give a "(application file).exe has caused an error and needs to close, blah blah blah... report to microsoft?" error message.

-When viewing the details of the error report, it is always "gdiplus.dll" that is the faulting module, and in the windows Event Viewer, there will be a ".Net 2.0 Error" saying gdiplus.dll messed up.


-I have the latest .NET 2.0 and 3.0, and have re-installed them cleanly from several different sources, as well as doing the same with the latest DirectX 9.0c. I have also done a clean install of my newest video card drivers, 94.24.


-As the first place I noticed this problem was using the nVidia control panel application, I contacted their tech support, but they said that they had never seen this problem and that likely there was an issue with my gdiplus.dll and that I needed a clean copy of it, AND to repair the registry settings associated with it. But didn't give me and advice on how to go about doing that. So here I am. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

I can only help with the register .dll command - if it's anything else I'm sure plenty of others will be able to assist.

Make sure that the gdiplus.dll is in the System32 folder. Go to *Start*->*Run* and copy and paste this line into the box

*regsvr32 gdiplus.dll*

This will register the file.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome,
Have your xp disk ready. Click start, run, type cmd, type sfc /scannow.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt replies!


I tried both suggestions-

Glaswegian - I think that is what I had tried earlier, but doing it exactly like you said gives me this error message, verbatim: 

_"gdiplus.dll was loaded, but the DllRegisterServer entry point was not found.

This file cannot be registered."_




kinbard - I ran the windows file protection checker as you said: it took quite a while (10-15 minutes?), and every minute or so asked me to put my windows disc in the drive (it was). I just kept hitting "retry" and then the progress bar would continue for a while before it would ask again, and so on. Once it finished, the window just closed and nothing of interest happened. Is that to be expected? Either way, after a restart I am still getting the same errors.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

When it asked for the disk did you put it in? What it was checking for was lost/corrupted system files and when it found one it asked for the disk so it could repair it.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2007)

Well that's the thing - The disk was in the whole time. I just kept hitting retry and it seemed to find what it was looking for.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

It seems no one else has any ideas left on this issue, so it is probably time to do a repair install.
Follow this link for a non-destructive repair of xp. you will want to print out the instructions so that you have them while repairing.
http://www.informationweek.com/windows/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=189400897
This will install windows fresh, but keep any music, data, programs you currently have on your machine.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry, missed the notification...

Also see here

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/249873


----------



## trybowski (Mar 3, 2009)

I had the following problem: many programs would crash and the casue was always gdiplus.dll. Crashing programs included among others Office 2003, Paint Shop Pro, Corel Draw, AQQ and some others.

I found the reason, and fixed my system, but my solution is not included in this thread -- hence my post.

*The reason was a CORRUPTED FONT.* In my case it was ukai.ttf. After deleting this file from my C:\Windows\Fonts folder, the problem was solved.

To see if this is your case, we need to first replace all your fonts with good ones (from the original Windows Installation CD). If the problem is gone, then we go hunting for a offending font file from your old set. So:

1) Open your Windows Installation CD and copy all *.tt_ files to some folder.
2) Extract all fonts using extract or expand tool (or any tool that you know and works). This is your "clean set of fonts". Delete the *.tt_ files (compressed ones) since we won't need them no more.
3) Move all your C:\Windows\Fonts\*.ttf files to some other folder.
4) Copy the "clean set" to C:\Windows\Fonts\. 

Note: Points 3 and 4 may require doing it in some other tool than Windows Explorer. In my case I used File Commander, but I guess any other similar tool would work - Total Commander, FAR, etc.

5) Restart the system (not sure if it's needed, but just to be sure 
6) Check if the probelm is gone. If so, then it was one of the fonts that causes the problem (see point 7). If not, just reverse points 3 and 4 and look for other reasons.
7) Open C:\Windows\Fonts\ in Windows Explorer (you should see font names, NOT file names!). In some external file manager (as mentioned above) copy fonts from the old set to C:\Windows\Fonts\ -- but do so in groups of 10.
8) After copying you should see additional fonts appearing in Windows Explorer window (showing font names). This means that Windows sees the fonts you copy, and activates them. After each 10 fonts are activated run the program that would cause gdiplus.dll error. If there's no error -- copy another 10 font files. If the error appears -- one (or more) of the last 10 copied font files is causing the probelem.
9) Continue until you have the probelm fixed, and almost all of your old fonts back in place.

Hint: it may be advisable to start with largest font files (in my case the offending ukai.ttf was about 17MB or so).

Good luck.


----------



## Eeeyore (Oct 24, 2009)

trybowski, Many, many, many thanks for posting your solution. I have been searching for a solution to this problem for a long, long time and couldn't find anything that worked. But I've just deleted the ukai.ttf file too and that's done the trick! Amazing! Thank you again for taking the time to post that! Much, much appreciated!


----------



## kosyo (Nov 12, 2009)

Dear Mr. Trybowsky, thank you for your advice. I also had trouble with gdiplus.dll that blocked the work of all Adobe CS suite and Itunes and luckily found your conversation which helped me to remember of the bug font installing. You saved me hours of reinstalling of a software, thank you again


----------



## druweid (Apr 20, 2010)

i also had this problem and was thankful to read others were experiencing it on this forum.

one thing that i did not see in the thread was a good link to a site where i could get the dll - there are a lot of sites out there that are suspect as they promote some online scan. these smell of rogueware. i'd be cautious!

i do want to say that i fixed my problem by doing one simple thing... like the first person that started this thread i was running XP with SP2. i tried a few solutions (including restoring my computer to a previous date and the font one mentioned above)... basically going down the rabbit hole. after all this, i spoke to a friend who recommended uninstalling and reinstalling SP3.

seeing as i didn't have it... i just went on the MS site and downloaded and installed SP3 and... problem solved!

hope this helps


----------



## xagyg (Jul 5, 2010)

Thankyou trybowski. I removed a font (CZTSans.ttf) added by a recent software install and that fixed the problem.


----------

